# will NS boards go on sale in the summer?



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm looking to get the 10/11 NS Evo and im defiantly trying to get it cheaper than $490 so i'm planning on waiting till the summer. any idea how much, if any, they'll drop in price and available quantity?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck with that. Most popular sizes are sold out right now. Your best bet would be to find a used one. Never Summer has a limited production so there are not a lot left over toward the end of the season. Even used you are looking at close to full MSRP for them.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

really? dang, so your saying that im better off buying it now because of a shortage of available boards? and do you have any idea where i could get one used?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

snowfiend said:


> really? dang, so your saying that im better off buying it now because of a shortage of available boards? and do you have any idea where i could get one used?


ebay has some options. but frankly, its going to be tough, they are super popular boards so not many people are going to be wanting to get rid of them.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

ok thanks haha but you really think they'll run out of boards soon?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I bought an 09/10 Heritage on this forum, back in October. Frankly, I think I got lucky.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

If you look at some of the online shops you will see as of now they are already out of certain sizes. This forum and ebay will be your best bet to find used ones.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

alright thanks for all the help guys i would have been really pissed when summer came and went with no sale and i finally saved up the money to buy one and i couldnt find any haha

do you think they'll be a size 151 around still by may ish?


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Most likely not, it was really tough for me to find my 151 Evo. :S


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

What about for less popular sizes, like a Raptor 169?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

There was a 151 SL on ebay just a few days ago, didn't sell, it started at $399. I was going ot jump on it. It expired. Seller put it back up and it sold before I got to it. This was brand new. Kind of pissed I didn't jump on it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SNOWBOARD-/110644162985?pt=Snowboarding&hash=item19c2e7f1a9#ht_612wt_1139

That's the expired auction. Why, why didn't I buy???


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

they'll drop in price 10-20% _if_ you can find one in your size.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd say just save some bones and try to catch a used one during offseason, and if you don't find one, by the start of next season you will have enough saved for a 12 evo.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Or the Proto.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

NEW 2011NEVER SUMMER EVO 153 ROCKER SNOWBOARD WAS $490 - eBay (item 120685210294 end time Feb-19-11 14:16:27 PST)

153 evo for 400


----------



## 1aSTIg1 (Dec 29, 2010)

never summer boards will never go on sale in the summer because apparently to them its never summer :dunno:


----------



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

NS Sale right now...10% off

Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Loaded Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. - Home

Limited sizes and quantities available, just called and 2 158 Evo's left. 158/161 Evo, 164 SL, 164 Revolver, among others.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

NS 30% off, limited sizes

Never Summer sold on buysnow.com - Snowboards - Never Summer


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

oh man that 61 SL is my size...


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> NS 30% off, limited sizes
> 
> Never Summer sold on buysnow.com - Snowboards - Never Summer


I hate you so much, my money is being saved for a proto you bastard. :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> NS 30% off, limited sizes
> 
> Never Summer sold on buysnow.com - Snowboards - Never Summer


Whew! NO 151 SL. So I continue to save for the Proto ...


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> NS 30% off, limited sizes
> 
> Never Summer sold on buysnow.com - Snowboards - Never Summer


i love you.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

haha,some people hate me some people love me. Such is life in the interwebs. I think last year I also hooked some people up on a Never Summer sale and they cleared them out. 

I like you guys to buy them all up and remove my temptation.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

haha im only getting one and form this site it says ill get a random color? haha kinda sketch


----------



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> NS 30% off, limited sizes
> 
> Never Summer sold on buysnow.com - Snowboards - Never Summer


Damn 1 uppers!

I appreciate it....saw this, canceled the 158 Evo I got from daddies, and picked up the 161 Evo and Lashed FT boots. You're the man! But you only gave me 7 minutes of glory lol. Thought I was bringing these guys a great deal!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

snowfiend said:


> haha im only getting one and form this site it says ill get a random color? haha kinda sketch


nah a lot of times when a deck is offered in multiple colorways the online stores will not give you a choice of which color you want.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

david_z said:


> nah a lot of times when a deck is offered in multiple colorways the online stores will not give you a choice of which color you want.


aliright makes sense but thank you ever one haha im about to order it and even though i wanted the 151 150 bucks is 150 bucks! :thumbsup:


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Never Summer boards do go on sale but like others have said, finding your size will be tough. 

I bought mine online in October and was fortunate enough to choose my color topsheet and base combo.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> NS 30% off, limited sizes
> 
> Never Summer sold on buysnow.com - Snowboards - Never Summer


No Legacy :/


Maybe that's a good thing...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I keep checking to see if they magically insert an SL 151 in there. But I should't I need to save for a Proto. But I still check anyway ...


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay...who bought 53 Coda!?....grrrrrr...

hahaha


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

BTW, when did the buysnow.com sale start?


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I think this week...


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got the email shortly before I posted it up on here


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

how long deos it last?


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Call evo.com and ask them to price match buysnow.com. Evo will beat it by 5% plus free shipping. 

Buysnow.com charges shipping for sale items. 

Today was full of win! Thanks!


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

WHOisDAN said:


> Call Evo.com and ask them to price match buysnow.com. Evo will beat it by 5% plus free shipping.
> 
> Buysnow.com charges shipping for sale items.
> 
> Today was full of win! Thanks!


really? ok ill try! :cheeky4:


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Going to be hard to match the sizing of the boards to price match though..


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

ah so close... they'll only match the 153 but they dont have the size... danm! haha thanks any ways


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

when I look at buysnow, it says free shipping on orders over 99.00 ? Is this not true?


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

does buysnow.com have the 3 year warranty on the NS Evo like NS.com does?


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

racer357 said:


> when I look at buysnow, it says free shipping on orders over 99.00 ? Is this not true?


its a sale item :/


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

snowfiend said:


> does buysnow.com have the 3 year warranty on the NS Evo like NS.com does?


the warranty comes from the manufacturer (NS), not the retailer (buysnow)


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you^


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's one of the reasons I love this forum! Thanks for the info, all! My Raptor 169 is on the way!


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

It says "excludes sale items"


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Never Summer SL 2011 Snowboard 155 BRAND NEW!!! - eBay (item 250772775787 end time Feb-19-11 13:36:19 PST)


155 White SL on EBAY


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

just spent 369 on a new 153 never summer evo! thanks guys for all your help! 
first id like to thank the academy... with out you this dream would never be possible... haha


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I swear to the lord above if any of you bastards buy out my size of the proto ct I will kill you in your sleep after stealing away your precious carbonium twin board.


muahahahahahhaha


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> I swear to the lord above if any of you bastards buy out my size of the proto ct I will kill you in your sleep after stealing away your precious carbonium twin board.
> 
> 
> muahahahahahhaha


i know how you feel many times over...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the weirdest feeling I'll get a concealed carry when I get it and shoot the first person that dings it... even though that top sheet isn't supposed to ding... even if it doesn't ding.. still going to shoot them in the nuts.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> I swear to the lord above if any of you bastards buy out my size of the proto ct I will kill you in your sleep after stealing away your precious carbonium twin board


If it`s anything like how the Heritage seemed to go, good luck with that one man! Though evo gear still has an abundance. 

It being a park board aswell, that`s something you`ll wanna grab up asap.


----------



## slml (Feb 12, 2011)

I just recently bought mine off ebay so pumped to get it in the mail this week. Seems like it is very limited in sizing esp in the white base colour one. I was looking all over for quite a while before i actually ended up pulling the trigger on it and paying around $500 all in with shipping. Hopefully that helps


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

This post was awesome... scooped a ns sl for 342 shipped .


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Only a few more riding days for me this season but damn I'm tempted on the cheap SL. I was shooting for a 151 but what do you guys think. I'm 5'6", 130-145 (yeah 145 is my natural don't workout weight, 130 when I'm good). Size 8 boot. 151 for me right? I goof off around the mountain, not much park, want to get into some jumps but never a hardcore park rat


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

EMS sale has started as well


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

You guys are so amazing! My son and I have been looking at new boards and we had decided on NS SL and Infinity. As luck has it they had both our boards on the "buysnow" site and in our sizes! I just bought both! Shipping was only $30 for both so not a big deal when you consider the savings. I can't wait.

Thanks again for posting the link. I have searched all over for our sizes on sale and I couldn't find them under $440.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

PaintedPony said:


> You guys are so amazing! My son and I have been looking at new boards and we had decided on NS SL and Infinity. As luck has it they had both our boards on the "buysnow" site and in our sizes! I just bought both! Shipping was only $30 for both so not a big deal when you consider the savings. I can't wait.
> 
> Thanks again for posting the link. I have searched all over for our sizes on sale and I couldn't find them under $440.


The site keeps teasing me. They've sold out of all SL's except the 153, but I must wait for a 151. I can wait till next year ... I can wait till next year ...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Emage is having a sale this weekend, Fri-Mon 30% off all snow gear, although they don't have much. They do have the SL 151/155 & Evo 158. I'm kinda eying the Venture Zephyr 160 & Venture Storm 161 split,


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well dang, I hesitated and didn't pull trigger on the 164sl on buysnow and now they're gone. Who has the next awesom deal??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, the Venture Storm seems to be such a nice split. I do want to put one to snow. Hopefully that is going to happen in March. I'd go for it Triple8, if you are in the market for a splitty.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Emage is having a sale this weekend, Fri-Mon 30% off all snow gear, although they don't have much. They do have the SL 151/155 & Evo 158. I'm kinda eying the Venture Zephyr 160 & Venture Storm 161 split,


Damn you! Because of your post, I've been refreshing emage's site for hours, at 12:10 pacific time, the new price hit. $356 fo?r a SL 151, in white (I wanted black but whatevers). I hope it's the blue base, or is it always green?

That's such a good price I couldn't help myself I had to.


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

I Bought a 2011 NS Premier F1 for $407 yesterday with free shipping on Shop Outdoor Gear and Equipment at Eastern Mountain Sports

I didnt notice if they had other NS boards, but it might be worth checking out


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

LOL, you guys sound just like me last fall. Obsess, obsess, dither, dither, BUY!!!!

... Happy


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

151 black evo and a 161 black SL on sale for less than $400 on that eastern mountain website.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

and I am still holding strong for the proto.


----------



## epicjas0n (Dec 18, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Emage is having a sale this weekend, Fri-Mon 30% off all snow gear, although they don't have much. They do have the SL 151/155 & Evo 158. I'm kinda eying the Venture Zephyr 160 & Venture Storm 161 split,


Thank you, thank you, and thank you. I was waiting forever for a SL to go on sale. Emage had one white and black 155 SL in stock but someone got to the white one first. I'm happy with the black one. It ended up being cheaper than the buysnow deal since Emage has free shipping. This is my very first snowboard 





racer357 said:


> Well dang, I hesitated and didn't pull trigger on the 164sl on buysnow and now they're gone. Who has the next awesom deal??


 They have a black one for $460. You can try to get EVO to price match it and get the extra 5% off
http://www.daddiesboardshop.com/never-summer-sl-snowboard-2011.aspx


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

just got my ns evo 153 in the mail love it!


----------



## manhattanproj (Feb 14, 2011)

hey guys, need some sizing help.

i'm looking at the evo or sl. i'm 5'8" and 170-180 lbs, which size board should i get for the evo or sl. i ride mostly groomed runs but will want to learn doing simple tricks, eg. butter, jumps, and spins. btw, i wear size 10 boot.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

snowfiend said:


> alright thanks for all the help guys i would have been really pissed when summer came and went with no sale and i finally saved up the money to buy one and i couldnt find any haha
> 
> do you think they'll be a size 151 around still by may ish?


im suprised the 151 is available now. the other question is will the evo even go on sale if it is available unless its the big sizes? stuff like some NSs and libs rarely make it to sale season, and if they do they sell the first day..


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

I posted on here and gear for sale section but figured I'd give it a shot here as well.
Looking for a NS Raptor X in 165 if anyone comes across one.
Many thanks for keeping an eye out


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Eastern Mountain Sports - Search Results

Not a huge selection, but it's NS and it's on sale.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> and I am still holding strong for the proto.


haha... I'm with ya smoke!  I almost bought a T.Rice 157 on 25% sale, but held out just enough 'til it was sold. Now I don't feel so bad! 

Still entertaining to go and check who has what on sale though! 

Cheers..


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Tater said:


> I posted on here and gear for sale section but figured I'd give it a shot here as well.
> Looking for a NS Raptor X in 165 if anyone comes across one.
> Many thanks for keeping an eye out


Will be very hard to find. Best option someone selling it off used and I really doubt many people will be selling that board. Hold out for 2012 one if all fails. I like the graphics on it better actually (just me) than 2011.

All the best

Cheers...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad to help! That Venture split really is very tempting...hmm....


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

jumpinthefire said:


> I Bought a 2011 NS Premier F1 for $407 yesterday with free shipping on Shop Outdoor Gear and Equipment at Eastern Mountain Sports


You should see if they have any kind of price guarantee, as now they are down to $299. Makes me wish the F1 was wider than it is, as I was looking at it for awhile before buying a Legacy. Man it's even a 163, I can't even look anymore it's torture


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

Happens to me all the time !! I will certainly email them to complain, but i guess they lowered it again because they only have the 163 left.

I rode mine for the first time yesterday. It rides like a cadillac. stable even when going super fast. great edge hold, even on ice, really playful at low speed. Easy to ride switch as well, really awesome board.


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

happy ending, they refunded me the difference ! awesome 2011 board for 299


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome!! Glad to hear that they were able to give you a refund, kudos to them for sure as most stores wouldn't do that for clearance. Enjoy!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Think they are sold out of NS now ...it shows them on the left side filters but not in the actual board selection.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice...picking up new boots for $79! they were 150 last week, down from $219 originally!


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought my kid's 151 evo-r the summer before last for about $250, shipped. NEW. White top, green base. I bought it from an ebay seller. I think it was a board shop that probably had no web site and didn't put all of their stock on ebay. Many small shops probably do this and when the new line is coming in, they HAVE to move it.


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kinda OT, but when will we be able to buy the 2012's? Would it be late summer...

Referring to NS, Ride, Lib Tech, and Burton specifically.

Thanks!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Direct from the horse's (NeverSummer's) mouth delivered in an email to me: "The Proto C/T will be available in early September."

So I will assume all of the NS 2012 line will be available in september but I am not positive on their whole line.


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Emage is having a sale this weekend, Fri-Mon 30% off all snow gear, although they don't have much. They do have the SL 151/155 & Evo 158. I'm kinda eying the Venture Zephyr 160 & Venture Storm 161 split,


Thank you Triple8Sol, for letting me know about emage, my board came in two days ago, with the blue base which I wanted.

My question, they put so many damn stickers on there. One of them left a ton of residue on the top. What's the best way to get rid of this?


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Thank you Triple8Sol, for letting me know about emage, my board came in two days ago, with the blue base which I wanted.
> 
> My question, they put so many damn stickers on there. One of them left a ton of residue on the top. What's the best way to get rid of this?


water,soak for a minute,rub. gone


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

And if that doesn't work, rubbing alcohol, rub, new board.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Good luck with that. Most popular sizes are sold out right now. Your best bet would be to find a used one. Never Summer has a limited production so there are not a lot left over toward the end of the season. Even used you are looking at close to full MSRP for them.


He's right. After trying my revolver my friend started looking for one but couldn't and he actually offered me full retail for it after being ridden 8 days. I turned him down too since I love the board so much :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried to peel it off slowly, all the other stickers only left a few remnants, but that one was going to leave the residue no matter what, I even heated it up. Oh well, it's on the topsheet, so I don't care. We're finally getting some fresh snow this weekend (1-2 feet!) in SoCal so I'm taking her out. Hopefully it's so cold this stuff flakes out but whatever, I'll deal with it later.

Never Summer needs to chill though, there were at least 6 stickers on it, wtf? We get it, yall good. Don't need stickers to tell me


----------

